# Is it normal?



## wakin75x (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I got a shrimp just giving all the birth, but now I found out that the head got some fungus look alike on it. Is it normal? Please help to identify it. Thx alot.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Sadly that isn't normal.
Its called Vorticella Parasite.

If i remember correctly, you need to QT all infected shrimps, as it spreads fast.. and people have cured it using Aquarium Salt.

Hope that helps you out a bit.


----------



## wakin75x (Jul 21, 2014)

h4n said:


> Sadly that isn't normal.
> Its called Vorticella Parasite.
> 
> If i remember correctly, you need to QT all infected shrimps, as it spreads fast.. and people have cured it using Aquarium Salt.
> ...


Hi h4n, thx for your help... now helping them to cure it... btw those shrimp with egg and got infected with this parasite can it go for the treatment? will the egg die? Thx q...


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Your welcome good luck.
And honestly I'm not sure I never had/needed to treat for it.
Sorry!


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Found a nice explanation here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/95448-Vorticella-Parasite-(white-mold-fungal)-Treatment-on-Cherry-Shrimps

Good luck!


----------



## wakin75x (Jul 21, 2014)

Thx all for yor help... all my CRS recovered by using the Treated Aquarium Salt method...


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Good to hear!

How did the berried one do?


----------



## wakin75x (Jul 21, 2014)

h4n said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> How did the berried one do?


Thx. All baby shrimp are safe and swim freely in the tank.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wakin75x said:


> Thx. All baby shrimp are safe and swim freely in the tank.


That's good to know! 

Glad it all worked out then


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Great to know all is good!


----------

